# New house construction roof valley question.



## ingrjc1 (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello,

About to close soon on a new construction and am looking for advice about the way the roofer left one of the valleys. I attached a picture. In the bottom most section of this valley, he did not install shingles but only left the metal ice dam material. Does this look right? Should it be covered with shingles? It's definitely not leaking as it has been like this for about 4 months and no leaks. The builder says this is the way it is supposed to be. Any help appreciated.


----------



## takahit (Nov 1, 2021)

I understand your situation. I've seen something similar before and didn't know how to fix it myself. I called in specialists.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

The builder is correct. You want a solid material there in that dead valley. Tons of water hit that area in rains, and snow will sit there as well. Shingles shed water, are not waterproof in that sense. Don't want a bunch of nail holes in such an area. Painting it in a color that matches your shingles is something the builder should have done though, IMO.


----------



## roof dude (Dec 18, 2021)

That dead valley looks right to me accept the color is way off.You don't want any shingles in that area.


----------



## whittakerturbeville (Jan 12, 2022)

There are many unique materials to cover this place, protecting yourself from rain and snow. I don't remember what such materials are called, but you can contact a specialist to help you with this problem. When I bought my house, I ignored the problems with the roof. It was leaking, and it was damaging the walls inside the house. My wife and I had to take out a reverse mortgage with which we were able to cover the cost of repairing the roof. If you wonder what a reverse mortgage is, you can find much detailed information online. One thing I can say is that it's a handy thing.


----------



## ramsemon (3 mo ago)

If you're about to close on new construction, congratulations! This is an exciting time. As you're finalizing your walk-through, it's important to pay close attention to detail to ensure everything is up to your standards. You're concerned about how the roofer left one of the valleys. From the picture you've provided, it appears they only installed the metal ice dam material in the bottom section of the valley. While this may not be aesthetically pleasing, it shouldn't affect the function of your roof. If you're still unsatisfied, I recommend talking to the guys from www.almightyconstructionnw.com, that will solve your problem easily.


----------

